# Novorapid pre-workout



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Who has used novorapid pre workout and what's your protocol been?

I'm reading up more and more on it and there's so many different protocols etc so i'm interested in your protocol with how many ius and your shakes/meals before and after.

Anyone whos used it with breakfast and pre workout feel free to chime in too.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

used the other day , had 4 weetabix with 300ml of milk, at 8am , then at 8.30 had a palm sized helping of mashed potato , 9am made a shake with ON nutrician whey , added 1 teaspoon of taurine, 1 teaspoon of USN creatine powder, 1 tablepoon of dextrose, 1 teaspoon of BCAA powder, 3 chromium picolinate tablets, added 300ml of water , drank that over 1/2 hour period, made another shake without the chrome tabs, no taurine, no crreatine , to drink at gym, then at 9.45 took a shot of 8iu's of insulin , got to gym within 15 minutes after that, worked out for hour and half , drinkin shake as needed, got home no hypo or anything, then had a uncle ben rice pot with sweet and sour sauce , wacked in microwave and had that 45 minutes after getting home, job done, no hypo, although i may have gone a little crazy with shakes and food but i am better off safe than sorry, by the way i also carry glucose tabs and lucosade with me , that is just 3 days a week for me , will stop when i start showing fat on the belly

by the way just because this is what i do, do not copy and expect to be fine as we are all different, this sh1t will fuk yu up if you inject too much and get it wrong

steve


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Who has used novorapid pre workout and what's your protocol been?
> 
> I'm reading up more and more on it and there's so many different protocols etc so i'm interested in your protocol with how many ius and your shakes/meals before and after.
> 
> Anyone whos used it with breakfast and pre workout feel free to chime in too.


I've never used it but if I were, I would use this http://www.basskilleronline.com/insulin-protocal-mutant.html


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I've never used it but if I were, I would use this http://www.basskilleronline.com/insulin-protocal-mutant.html


Have read that and Mike Arnold's protocols.

Just looking to see what folk do themselves as im sure there are other methods too.

Good read though!


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

My protocol has been

5am 30g whey, 50g powdered oats 2scoops coffee in water

5.45 shoot 8-10ius slin (Novarapid)

5.50 drink 1/3 to half of the following shake

15g bcaa, 5g glutamine, 40g hbcd, 40g malto, 20g whey

6am train - top up shake with water and sip throughout workout

7-7.15 30g whey/50g oats in water

8.30-9am usually some cereal and 5 egg whites

11am back to normal diet and usually tuna with mashed sweet potato


----------



## Yannyboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

I wouldn't bother using it if I wasn't on growth, just made me fat!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

> I wouldn't bother using it if I wasn't on growth, just made me fat!


Too much food made you fat not the slin!!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yannyboy48 said:


> I wouldn't bother using it if I wasn't on growth, just made me fat!


GH will be ran on this. Although slin will fit into my diet. Not my diet around slin


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Who has used novorapid pre workout and what's your protocol been?
> 
> I'm reading up more and more on it and there's so many different protocols etc so i'm interested in your protocol with how many ius and your shakes/meals before and after.
> 
> Anyone whos used it with breakfast and pre workout feel free to chime in too.


I used Mutants protocol (no hgh) modified to my needs and found it great. I did get the odd shakes though, This was due to lower carb intake during the day though rather than not enough carbs in the shakes.

Pumps, vascularity, and the general ''swole'' look are insane. I was walking around looking constantly like I had just left the gym after a workout.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> I used Mutants protocol (no hgh) modified to my needs and found it great. I did get the odd shakes though, This was due to lower carb intake during the day though rather than not enough carbs in the shakes.
> 
> Pumps, vascularity, and the general ''swole'' look are insane. I was walking around looking constantly like I had just left the gym after a workout.


Did you run exactly how he listed as in time frames of shakes etc?

Inject 15min before workout

5min after injection shake number 1?

Intra workout shake and finish for ending the workout.

Did you then wait until you had another shake say 30/60min? Or have one after your workout?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Did you run exactly how he listed as in time frames of shakes etc?
> 
> Inject 15min before workout
> 
> ...


I had a shot of 10iu 15 mins before my workout, waited 5 minutes then downed shake number one

I then sipped on shake 2 during the workout, not after every set but it would not of been far off that, sometimes it would of been every other etc.

I then had shake 3 when I get home (15 mins from gym)

A whole meal an hour later. Not carb heavy either.


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Yannyboy48 said:


> I wouldn't bother using it if I wasn't on growth, just made me fat!


fit the slin around your macros mate, I.e if your on 300g carbs a day don't add in another 200g more around your slin shots. Have 100 during the day and 200 around your slin/workout.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> I used Mutants protocol (no hgh) modified to my needs and found it great. I did get the odd shakes though, This was due to lower carb intake during the day though rather than not enough carbs in the shakes.
> 
> Pumps, vascularity, and the general ''swole'' look are insane. I was walking around looking constantly like I had just left the gym after a workout.


Mutant's protocol calls for GH to be shot 15 or so minutes before the slin, with IGF-LR3 administered later to increase insulin sensitivity. I've used Mutant's set-up a number of times and know exactly what you mean about the pumps. I got up to 15ius slin pre-workout. Add the test and tren I was on at the time as well as the Chrome NO3, my arms looked insane when pumped.

Currently using novorapid at 7am (6ius), 2pm(8ius) and 7.30pm for preworkout(15ius). Use solid foods for the first two shots, but then Mutant's 3 x shake/2 x shake, 1 solid meal protocol for the last. Don't use GH for the first two shots, but use Ansomone for the preworkout pin. Need to get growing!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Magsimus said:


> Mutant's protocol calls for GH to be shot 15 or so minutes before the slin, with IGF-LR3 administered later to increase insulin sensitivity. I've used Mutant's set-up a number of times and know exactly what you mean about the pumps. I got up to 15ius slin pre-workout. Add the test and tren I was on at the time as well as the Chrome NO3, my arms looked insane when pumped.
> 
> Currently using novorapid at 7am (6ius), 2pm(8ius) and 7.30pm for preworkout(15ius). Use solid foods for the first two shots, but then Mutant's 3 x shake/2 x shake, 1 solid meal protocol for the last. Don't use GH for the first two shots, but use Ansomone for the preworkout pin. Need to get growing!


how you finding slin during the day with meals?

How many and what source of carbs you using around the earlier day shots?


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Slin in the day is much more manageable than I thought. Looked at Lantus and longer-acting options, but novorapid is easier to keep on top of. Most people work to 10g carbs per 1iu of insulin, however, I go just under that around the 8g mark. Started off with 10 to be safe, but 8 seems to be my sweet spot.

I pin 6-8ius at 7am, then eat an apple followed by a bagel. Both the slin and the simpler carbs take about the same time to get into the blood. I then follow those simple carbs with 9 eggs (3 yolks) and a mug of oats with semi-skimmed milk. The first lot of simple carbs seems to address the initial spike and gives time for the slower carbs to be ingested for the other subsequent spikes. I then have turkey, basmati rice and broccoli about 3 hours later.

I do the same at 2pm, but the meal that follows is low-fat ground beef with pasta (why am I going posh? It's spag bol, ha) and salad. Chicken, basmati rice and broccoli follows this a bout 2-3 hours later.

I've not had any adverse effects from this, no sweating or shaking. I have fruit, Belvita biscuits and other simple sugars on hand in case, of course, but so far so good.

The pre-workout slin shot is followed by shakes (think these have been well documented above by other chaps): 1) maltodextrin, 2) dextrose 3) oats and whey or preferable solid meal depending on how late I get back in the evening. This will usually be more turkey and rice or salmon and rice. I throw creatine and EAAs in with the first two shakes and mix them all up with water and 200ml of pure orange juice.

Was 240lbs last week and only introduced slin during the day this week too, so interested to see how I get on gains wise. Still have abs and obliques with vascularity in my quads and calves so I'm either fortunate that I don't seem to store much fat, or I'm just not eating enough calories in total. The latter is more likely the case.

Cheers.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Magsimus said:


> Slin in the day is much more manageable than I thought. Looked at Lantus and longer-acting options, but novorapid is easier to keep on top of. Most people work to 10g carbs per 1iu of insulin, however, I go just under that around the 8g mark. Started off with 10 to be safe, but 8 seems to be my sweet spot.
> 
> I pin 6-8ius at 7am, then eat an apple followed by a bagel. Both the slin and the simpler carbs take about the same time to get into the blood. I then follow those simple carbs with 9 eggs (3 yolks) and a mug of oats with semi-skimmed milk. The first lot of simple carbs seems to address the initial spike and gives time for the slower carbs to be ingested for the other subsequent spikes. I then have turkey, basmati rice and broccoli about 3 hours later.
> 
> ...


Good detailed post mate cheers !


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Slin in the day is much more manageable than I thought. Looked at Lantus and longer-acting options, but novorapid is easier to keep on top of. Most people work to 10g carbs per 1iu of insulin, however, I go just under that around the 8g mark. Started off with 10 to be safe, but 8 seems to be my sweet spot.
> 
> I pin 6-8ius at 7am, then eat an apple followed by a bagel. Both the slin and the simpler carbs take about the same time to get into the blood. I then follow those simple carbs with 9 eggs (3 yolks) and a mug of oats with semi-skimmed milk. The first lot of simple carbs seems to address the initial spike and gives time for the slower carbs to be ingested for the other subsequent spikes. I then have turkey, basmati rice and broccoli about 3 hours later.
> 
> ...


Is it not best practice to avoid fats when slin is active, your yolks I mean.

As the slin will force fat to be stored?


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Is it not best practice to avoid fats when slin is active, your yolks I mean.
> 
> As the slin will force fat to be stored?


You're right. All fats should be avoided. I'm conscious that yolks, the semi-skimmed milk and even the fat that is in the ground beef (although it's lean) all have fat that will be stored. That's why I keep an eye on my bf% daily to monitor any changes. I've only been running slin during the day for this past week, so possibly too early to see how I adapt and my body reacts. For the moment, I'm still looking lean and don't seem to be adding any fat so will continue for now (I seem to have the genetics that keep fat off, but struggle to put size on). If bf% starts creeping up, I'll reduce or cut out the fats.

Cheers.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> You're right. All fats should be avoided. I'm conscious that yolks, the semi-skimmed milk and even the fat that is in the ground beef (although it's lean) all have fat that will be stored. That's why I keep an eye on my bf% daily to monitor any changes. I've only been running slin during the day for this past week, so possibly too early to see how I adapt and my body reacts. For the moment, I'm still looking lean and don't seem to be adding any fat so will continue for now (I seem to have the genetics that keep fat off, but struggle to put size on). If bf% starts creeping up, I'll reduce or cut out the fats.
> 
> Cheers.


Sounds good to me.

I was thinking about adding it back in to my routine.

I am on low carb at the moment (100g a day) so I was thinking about dropping those carbs during the day and adding 5-10iu pre workout with 50g carbs pre, intra and post


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I was thinking of giving insulin a go but it's just another thing I'll get addicted to

might be a really silly question but would insulin have anything to do with the thickness of pscarbs waist on page 11 of prep the series thread?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I was thinking of giving insulin a go but it's just another thing I'll get addicted to
> 
> might be a really silly question but would insulin have anything to do with the thickness of pscarbs waist on page 11 of prep the series thread?


He answered that on page 11 mate.

Slin in known to blow up the waist a little however, other variables also come into it.

@Pscarb


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> He answered that on page 11 mate.
> 
> Slin in known to blow up the waist a little however, other variables also come into it.
> 
> @Pscarb


yeah he said the waist had something to do with some kind of split hernia?

I always thought hernias were a lump, but that's only from what I've seen and don't really know anything about them

I've seen some pics of insulin abuse which makes them look pregnant so was wondering if the insulin had anything to do with the thickness?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

abusing it is 100iu+ a day for years, not 15iu :lol: you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> abusing it is 100iu+ a day for years, not 15iu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but it's like anything same as when I started gear, I was gonna do 1 cycle of test 500mg and that was it, now a year on I'm doing my first b&c planning my next blast of over a gram and probably 100mg oxys

i know it's not much but it's the way we are we want more and more and before you know it it's taken over

most won't go that high on insulin either but how much is to high and when would you know


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> but it's like anything same as when I started gear, I was gonna do 1 cycle of test 500mg and that was it, now a year on I'm doing my first b&c planning my next blast of over a gram and probably 100mg oxys
> 
> i know it's not much but it's the way we are we want more and more and before you know it it's taken over


haha yep a year ago i was doing 10-15iu pre workout, now 30iu of Lantus first thing in the morning and then 15-20 pre workout :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Abc987 said:


> yeah he said the waist had something to do with some kind of split hernia?
> 
> I always thought hernias were a lump, but that's only from what I've seen and don't really know anything about them
> 
> I've seen some pics of insulin abuse which makes them look pregnant so was wondering if the insulin had anything to do with the thickness?


you say this as if it is some type of excuse??? i have divarication (split Abdominal wall) this all happened through the prep as it was not that way before i started prep, until the end of June this year i had not touched insulin for many years......as for the word abuse i would bet you take more gear than i do


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> you say this as if it is some type of excuse??? i have divarication (split Abdominal wall) this all happened through the prep as it was not that way before i started prep, until the end of June this year i had not touched insulin for many years......as for the word abuse i would bet you take more gear than i do


bit defensive there mate, understandable I suppose. I wasn't trying to dig you out in the slightest just trying to understand. Insulin is something I've been interested in but don't just want to take something I have little knowledge on. You have a great physique but quite a noticeably thicker waist than you previously have had. How you take that is up to you, I'm just a newb and trying to understand stuff

and as for your gear comment that's like a 'my dads bigger than yours' lol. 1.2grams is the most I've run to date


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> haha yep a year ago i was doing 10-15iu pre workout, now 30iu of Lantus first thing in the morning and then 15-20 pre workout :whistling:


how you finding the lantus and pre workout combo?

With your lantus, what meal are you taking in with that in the morning?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Abc987 said:


> bit defensive there mate, understandable I suppose. I wasn't trying to dig you out in the slightest just trying to understand. Insulin is something I've been interested in but don't just want to take something I have little knowledge on. You have a great physique but quite a noticeably thicker waist than you previously have had. How you take that is up to you, I'm just a newb and trying to understand stuff
> 
> and as for your gear comment that's like a 'my dads bigger than yours' lol. 1.2grams is the most I've run to date


it wasn't i explained the facts because you has assumed my waist was down to insulin use/abuse (thats how it read) so clarifying the situation is not really defensive it is making you aware of the situation......

as for the gear comment it has no comparison to "your dad is bigger than mine" you use the word abuse a lot but have no idea wheat amount others are using and yes 1.2g is far more than i use  as for insulin in the last 6 weeks when i have used it i used 4iu per day preWO so much less than 15iu.........

its not about who is using what and when but knowing all the facts before you make an assumption that insulin was the cause of my widening waist.....


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

your correct, I have very little knowledge and don't have a clue to what is run. I only used the word abuse once and it wasn't directed at you but hats off if you got to that shape on less than 1.2g of gear :thumb


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it wasn't i explained the facts because you has assumed my waist was down to insulin use/abuse (thats how it read) so clarifying the situation is not really defensive it is making you aware of the situation......
> 
> as for the gear comment it has no comparison to "your dad is bigger than mine" you use the word abuse a lot but have no idea wheat amount others are using and yes 1.2g is far more than i use  as for insulin in the last 6 weeks when i have used it i used 4iu per day preWO so much less than 15iu.........
> 
> its not about who is using what and when but knowing all the facts before you make an assumption that insulin was the cause of my widening waist.....


I was thinking about adding this back into my routine.

How have you found 4iu pre workout? I am now on low carb (150g a day) 100 in the morning 50 post, but thinking about adding these pre, intra and post with a shot of 5iu 15mins before workout.

I have used it a few times pre workout with great success but at higher dose (8-10iu) when not on low carb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i found using this small amount with GH preWO to be very effective to be honest.....


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i found using this small amount with GH preWO to be very effective to be honest.....


Did you pin your GH then wait X amount of time before pinning slin?

Or all at once?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> Did you pin your GH then wait X amount of time before pinning slin?
> 
> Or all at once?


All at once in the same insulin pin mate


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

For those interested, after running novorapid 3 x daily (6ius, 8ius and 15ius preworkout) for the last week, I am up 4kg. Half of that, if not more, will no doubt be water as uprated slin and GH use does retains it relatively quickly. I look a f**k load fuller (not too bloaty) and recovery seems to be faster than just on the gear alone. Might just be my imagination, however. Running till the end of August, so will keep y'all updated as to how I get on. Upping calories this week, so fingers crossed it does something.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Magsimus said:


> For those interested, after running novorapid 3 x daily (6ius, 8ius and 15ius preworkout) for the last week, I am up 4kg. Half of that, if not more, will no doubt be water as uprated slin and GH use does retains it relatively quickly. I look a f**k load fuller (not too bloaty) and recovery seems to be faster than just on the gear alone. Might just be my imagination, however. Running till the end of August, so will keep y'all updated as to how I get on. Upping calories this week, so fingers crossed it does something.


what's a days diet like mate? And what gear you running alongside?


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> what's a days diet like mate? And what gear you running alongside?


Diet:

7am - shoot 6ius slin, followed by 1 x apple, 1 x bagel, 9 eggs (3 yolks), 100g oats with semi-skimmed milk

9am - oats and whey shake in water

11.30am - turkey and rice, bluebberries and blackberries

2.00pm - shoot 8ius slin, followed by 1 x apple, 1 x bagel, ground beef and pasta, salad

5.00pm - chicken and rice, 1 x apple

7.30pm - shoot 15ius slin, followed by Mutant's 3-shake protocol: 1)maltodex, 2)dextrose and 3)oats and whey

9.30pm - turkey or salmon with rice and broccoli.

Gear:

800mg test blend, 400mg NPP, 4ius Ansomone GH 15mins before novorapid slin.

Debating boosting it to a gram and NPP to 600mg, or throw in some anadrol. Arguably excessive or extreme to some, but I need to add size quickly.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

@Magsimus nice one mate. You Gonna run this a few weeks on and off?

Whats your ultimate goal atm?


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> All at once in the same insulin pin mate


can I ask the reason behind this as I thought you needed to wait 10 mins after shooting the GH before you pinned the slin?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Guys sorry to hijack similar question, I have pro/carb/fat meals most of the day but pre and pwo is just pro/carb....can I use 10iu post workout?

Then go back to pro/carb and fat meals?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

peteuk5 said:


> can I ask the reason behind this as I thought you needed to wait 10 mins after shooting the GH before you pinned the slin?


the reason behind it is because it works and works very well buddy, whats the theory behind waiting 10min to inject the insulin?



TITO said:


> Guys sorry to hijack similar question, I have pro/carb/fat meals most of the day but pre and pwo is just pro/carb....can I use 10iu post workout?
> 
> Then go back to pro/carb and fat meals?


you can do this but need to make sure your not adding a load of fat within the active curve of the insulin......


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the reason behind it is because it works and works very well buddy, whats the theory behind waiting 10min to inject the insulin?
> 
> you can do this but need to make sure your not adding a load of fat within the active curve of the insulin......


Thanks mate, like u m also gonna try my GH with slin 15min pre workout, then 5 mins after that down 50g malto shake then during workout sip 50g WMS shake then whey oats after gym. Sound ok?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sounds fine buddy, i prefer to use Branch Dextrin as it site better in my stomach and i take 180g of carbs around the workout in liquid form....


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> sounds fine buddy, i prefer to use Branch Dextrin as it site better in my stomach and i take 180g of carbs around the workout in liquid form....


thanks for that mate, last Q on this, say I use 35iu slin split throughout the day, how long can I run it for? My aas cycle will be 12wks so can I run slin straight through the 12wks?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TITO said:


> thanks for that mate, last Q on this, say I use 35iu slin split throughout the day, how long can I run it for? My aas cycle will be 12wks so can I run slin straight through the 12wks?


 Can although I wouldn't but you can, I prefer to use insulin 2-3 times a week max then on the days I am not using lower my carbs intake to slow the body to regain insulin sensitivity, battering it with high amounts of insulin and carbs everyday is not good IMO


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> sounds fine buddy, i prefer to use Branch Dextrin as it site better in my stomach and i take 180g of carbs around the workout in liquid form....


prefer these too in my intra with peptopro, shall see how I go when I introduce slin though


----------

